# nursery/garden centre



## martinsfam

any info non nurseries or garden centers in the Caldas da rainha area???


----------



## silvers

We find the best ones to be Sao Jorge and Rino e Rino on the IC2 on the way to Leiria. I know it's a bit of a trek but it's worth it.


----------



## martinsfam

silvers said:


> We find the best ones to be Sao Jorge and Rino e Rino on the IC2 on the way to Leiria. I know it's a bit of a trek but it's worth it.


many thanks, not moved permanently yet - still 'holiday home', will be there during July, nice time to re do the garden!


----------



## silvers

I can also give you the number of a woman who looks after our garden and pool. She only charges 8 euros an hour too.


----------



## SkynFelix

martinsfam said:


> many thanks, not moved permanently yet - still 'holiday home', will be there during July, nice time to re do the garden!


Hi, there is a great garden centre near Lousa (not sure how far that is from you?)...it is called PluriJardin and on the En342 and we have bought lots of fruit trees and shrubs from there and they have all grown really well. They also sell strawberries and raspberry bushes etc at low prices. We bought a massive grow bag full of strawberries a few weeks ago at 8 euros and they are full of lovely juicy strawberries already yummy!


----------



## Diane1

*garden centre*

Hi i have live on the silver coast there is a big garden centre just before you hit the AI in Aviras before you join the m/way its well stocked and not exspensive then another garden centre not to big just of the A8 turning for bomberall /delgarder its the first turning you see for bomberall just as you come to the cross rd its on your right cant miss it if you need any more info just ask dbeen here 5 years diaane1


----------



## martinsfam

Diane1 said:


> Hi i have live on the silver coast there is a big garden centre just before you hit the AI in Aviras before you join the m/way its well stocked and not exspensive then another garden centre not to big just of the A8 turning for bomberall /delgarder its the first turning you see for bomberall just as you come to the cross rd its on your right cant miss it if you need any more info just ask dbeen here 5 years diaane1



Thanks Diane,

we are still only coming over on holiday at the moment - will be there in July. will keep in touch.


----------



## martinsfam

martinsfam said:


> Thanks Diane,
> 
> we are still only coming over on holiday at the moment - will be there in July. will keep in touch.


Hi Diane, not quite sure how to use the site to contact individuals but was wondering if you would know rhe best place to buy a small tumble dryer? I am bringing my 2 grandchildren (8 and 18mths)over with me in July and dont fancy searching for one with the kids tagging along..lol


----------



## David Phillips

*Plant Nursery*



SkynFelix said:


> Hi, there is a great garden centre near Lousa (not sure how far that is from you?)...it is called PluriJardin and on the En342 and we have bought lots of fruit trees and shrubs from there and they have all grown really well. They also sell strawberries and raspberry bushes etc at low prices. We bought a massive grow bag full of strawberries a few weeks ago at 8 euros and they are full of lovely juicy strawberries already yummy!


Hi 
I visited this garden centre only a few weeks ago and can thoroughly recommend them.If you drive on the main road between Miranda and Lousa you will see the Nursery set to the right of the slip road turn of to Lousa.We managed to strike a few good deals with them and after spending about 130 euros with them they also gave a free gift of a Mandeville.(The son speaks English quite well which is a great advantage)


----------



## canoeman

Bigger garden centre opposite Marble factory on N17 Vila nova de Poiares, and for mature trees, shrubs of all ages sizes and much much more take Coimbra turning from roundabout heading towards N17 at traffic light controlled bridge at Foz de Arouce where one of Napoleons armies lost an Eagle and Wellington was billeted during Battle of Busacao turn immediately right onto M552 heading towards Casa da Ermio just past Olive Oil factory what we always refereed to as the Field are acres of plants for sale and further up past the N236 flyover are specialist rose, camelia and Azalea nurseries.

Keep an eye on local markets February time large variety of bare rooted fruit trees for sale at a fraction of cost of G/C potted and I find taker better plus they tend to be varieties suitable to area your in


----------

